# Art Pattern routing



## bagofdonuts88 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi

I will be router carving a picture of cattails on shutters for the front of my house. So I am going to have to duplicate the pattern several times. I know how to do this on a CNC at work. But would like to have input as to how best do it manually with out the CNC. Patterns, pantograph, hmmmm any thoughts

Thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Why not use your CNC facility to cut a jig to use at home?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bagofdonuts88 (Nov 6, 2009)

bagofdonuts88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be router carving a picture of cattails on shutters for the front of my house. So I am going to have to duplicate the pattern several times. I know how to do this on a CNC at work. But would like to have input as to how best do it manually with out the CNC. Patterns, pantograph, hmmmm any thoughts
> 
> Thanks


Well this may sound silly and I asked myself this same question. But I would like to take a swing at this project the manual way. I was thinking templating would be the easiest, with a template how do you ramp in and out? ie Like relief carving?


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

bagofdonuts88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be router carving a picture of cattails on shutters for the front of my house. So I am going to have to duplicate the pattern several times. I know how to do this on a CNC at work. But would like to have input as to how best do it manually with out the CNC. Patterns, pantograph, hmmmm any thoughts
> 
> Thanks


Maybe post a pic of the details you are looking to produce would help others to make comments It certainly would assist me in giving an answer
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Make your own template and use the CMT bit.
Also see video on the same web page.
They make many more templates than you see on this web site.

CMT 3D Router Carver System - Woodcraft.com
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/15754-sign-carving-router-bit.html

Also the Milescraft way, you can use the templates in many ways.
Milescraft - Complete Product Listing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1i6dUmi9xg

=====


bagofdonuts88 said:


> Well this may sound silly and I asked myself this same question. But I would like to take a swing at this project the manual way. I was thinking templating would be the easiest, with a template how do you ramp in and out? ie Like relief carving?


----------

